# Label Dilema



## rrawhide (Aug 12, 2010)

Daughters wedding is off. And I have 124 full bottles (blue cobalt 375's) with labels. Obviously, names will never be the same again so need to delabel. These are permanent adhesive crack-n-peel glossy labels and they are tight. Cannot soak them and the razor blade will take forever so need some ideas from ya'll.

Thanx

rrawhide


----------



## rrussell (Aug 12, 2010)

how about a new label over the top of the old one?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

Would it be in poor taste to just leave the labels on but add a big circle with a line through it?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

(please forgive my attempt at humor - having been through some bad breakups I tend to rely on humor to get by) I hope everything works out, and it was certainly a labor of love for you to make all of those beautiful bottles to begin with.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like a good excuse to crack those puppies open and have some type of party.






Rick, I never met a label I couldn't beat. The problem is they are FULL and not empty like normal so soaking them in a tub of hot water and oxy-clean for several hours is probably not a very good idea.........

I think Ron's post (adding a label over the original) is your best/easiest bet under the circumstances. Just design something dark so the label underneath doesn't show through much or at all.

And sorry for the bad news, hopefully for the best for all parties.


----------



## fivebk (Aug 12, 2010)

I have had good luck removing labels from bottles that I got from a local winery by filling them with hot water and then just peeling the label off by hand, then cleaning the glue off. 

I know that this is out of the question with full bottles but maybe you could lay a damp hot towel over the label for a couple of minutes and then see if it will peel off.

BOB


----------



## robie (Aug 12, 2010)

If you build a jig to hold the bottle in place and to protect your 
hands and give you better pressure and control, you would be surprised at how fast you can get those labels off 
with a razor blade (window scraper). After scraping, spray your hands with
De-Solv-It (very safe solution from Ace Hardware), and rub down each
bottle until you don't feel anymore glue; the glue will dissolve very quickly. Follow that with some 
soap and water to rinse away the dissolved glue residue and you're done.



Yes, I know it sounds like I am trying to trivialize delabeling 124 bottles. That is a big job under any circumstance. However, the jig is the thing that makes the job faster and easier.



Of course you could wait awhile until they change their mind and decide to go ahead with the wedding.



Just kidding, however, that does happen from time to time.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I would just put a new label on top of the old one and not worry about it. 

Brewgrrrl, that's a great idea as well!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks (glad the humor came through - internet communication can be dicey sometimes)


I was actually thinking that, if it were me, I might want to throw a big party for all of my friends and serve the wine with the amended labels (red circle w/line through it).


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

BTW - not sure how constructive this suggestion is, but a hunting friend of minesaid that if your daughter has any gun skills, the empty bottles would make for nice target practice.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

(once they are empty)


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. The good side is it happened now instead of after the I do's. I agree with the others on just applying new labels over the old. Now the big question is, What are you going to call this wine now. I am sure you or someone will come up with something real ceative. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Scott (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the news, better now than later. Although maybe they are not seeing that now. As most have said cover up with something else, maybe duct tape (watch Red Green).


Brewgrrrl, I did chuckle when read your post, good one!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 13, 2010)

simple solution.....mail the bottles to the ex w the attached note....'this isn't all you gave up..."


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 14, 2010)

Al, we need pisanos to take care of this. got any laying around?



love
rrawhide


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Aug 14, 2010)

rrawhide..humor in sad times is often best. I agree with ibglowin..soaking the bottles in oxy-clean in not good. So have a party and then soak the empty ones..problem solved..relax, take a deep breath. Tomorrow is a brand new day..Kids!


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 14, 2010)

Rick.....all the wine and a dead fish in fish wrapper.....now of course we all know that you are not implying that he will sleep w the fishes...but just that he stinks like a dead fish...

besides does anyone in the family want to pop a bottle of that and remember what it stood for? i would rather force him to be reminded


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 14, 2010)

I would just be looking at all that wine thinking - it's mine now! let's have a party...


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 14, 2010)

Your friends could help "erase" his memory by emptying out those bottles...


----------



## tonyt (Aug 14, 2010)

Name it "Yesterday's Wine" and we hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 14, 2010)

Any updates on the label situation Rick?


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 15, 2010)

still lookin' &amp; thinkin'.
a label over the top will probably be the answer
Thanx all for the suggestions and comments everyone I sure appreciate it. Kinda makes one feel like he has a big family here.
rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Aug 15, 2010)

Post a picture of the label buddy..maybe that will ignite an inspiration from someone


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep one big, large (slightly dysfunctional) family but we got your back buddy!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Yep one big, large (slightly dysfunctional) family but we got your back buddy!





You took the words right out of mouth!


----------

